# Do light movers really double the effectiveness of your lights?



## DonJones (Jan 27, 2010)

I have been told that light movers at least double the effective area of your lights, ie, an area that would normally require two, or even three lights, in a row can grow just as much product with one light on a light mover and you can keep the light just a few inches from the tops of the plants rather than nearly a foot or more from them.

I'm interested in results please, not opinions on whether or not they *should or should not* work that way.  The results can be either from your own personal experience or from the experience of growers that you know and trust.

Once we establish whether or not they do what they are advertised to do, then we can discuss why that is, but for right now, I'm looking for reliable information to make an informed decision on whether or not to spend money on a light mover while the flower room is empty enough ot make installing one easier.

Thank you in advance for your information and help.

Great smoking to you all.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I have been told that light movers at least double the effective area of your lights, ie, an area that would normally require two, or even three lights, in a row can grow just as much product with one light on a light mover and you can keep the light just a few inches from the tops of the plants rather than nearly a foot or more from them.
> 
> I'm interested in results please, not opinions on whether or not they *should or should not* work that way. The results can be either from your own personal experience or from the experience of growers that you know and trust.
> 
> ...


 
*i can see how they would increase your effectivness.. considering it will light a path instead of having 2 -3 lights in a row  you can use one.. nut having it a few inches.. i can see that changing.. the light would stay the same height would it not??? ... but yet move back and forth??? *
*closes  i have had my lights was 8" and had to bump it up to 10" the ir light got me plants... heheheheh .. *
*i would say yes DJ..but i have never used them b4. just going by in therory ..*
*LH*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 27, 2010)

> Do light movers really double the effectiveness of your lights?



No..IME


----------



## cmd420 (Jan 27, 2010)

in veg light movers are ok...

in flower..just go buy another light


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 27, 2010)

IMO light mover will slow flower growth a little and cause alittle streching. The plants don't receive the same amount of lumen for the intire lights on cycle. when the light is dirrectly above the plant say the lumens are 5000 as the light moves away this amount of lumen will drop and rise again as the light comes back over the top of the plant. If you watch closely you will see the sun leaves turn to follow the light this takes energy the plant could have been using for flower growth. A friend I helped set up a grow room used them in his 3rd grow and felt he lost 10 to 15 % of his grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought they sounded like a great idea, too.  Well, to make a long story short, I now have 2 light movers in my store of things I bought, but do not now use (we all have those, right?).  I not only believe that they were detrimental to my plant growth, but they also made ducting to cool the light a lot harder to deal with.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 28, 2010)

THG,

Yes we all have a store of unused items that we thought would be good when we bought them, but it turned out that they weren't any good ,if we even tried them.

On the ducting problem, I don't use ducted lights so that wouldn't be a problem.

On the issue of uneven light distribution, how fast did your movers complete a cycle of down and back?  I've been told that it needs to be under 7 minutes and then the plants won't notice it any more than say an outdoor plants having a large heavy cloud pass over and temporarily shade it.

I have a grower here locally that uses them and speaks very highly of them.  He claims he gets the same or better results with 1/2 the lights, in part because he could run the lights a lot closer to the plants because they weren't constantly directly under the reflector so the heat exposure was less, which would sure help on electricity since I run 2500 watts of HPS in the room and with the mover I would only be running 860 watts plus 5 watts for the mover.

Thanks for the input.

Great growing and smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

I still use mine but I do not allow the plants to get outside of the reflector's footprint. When I did allow the plant to be outside of said footprint, bud formation was drastically reduced and stretching occurred. I also have mine set up in an horizontal formation so the ducting is not a problem. I now run two 600's on one track.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

*good to know everyone thanx....  now i wont have these in my junk pile.. lol
LH*


----------



## pcduck (Jan 28, 2010)

LH they do have their good points but you just cannot over extend it beyond its usable range for growing mj.


----------



## DonJones (Jan 29, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I still use mine but I do not allow the plants to get outside of the reflector's footprint.



Just what do you mean by plants being outside of the footprint of the light?
Are you talking about from the outer edge at one end to the outer limit on the other end?

Thank you.

Great Smoking.


----------



## ledtester (Feb 27, 2010)

DonJones said:
			
		

> I have been told that light movers at least double the effective area of your lights, ie, an area that would normally require two, or even three lights, in a row can grow just as much product with one light on a light mover and you can keep the light just a few inches from the tops of the plants rather than nearly a foot or more from them.
> 
> I'm interested in results please, not opinions on whether or not they *should or should not* work that way. The results can be either from your own personal experience or from the experience of growers that you know and trust.
> 
> ...


**...think about it logically...if your light is away from half your crop half the time , how is that going to produce twice as much....if you're still confused I have three movers for sale...LOL...you're better off with two lights. So lets say you normally use a 1000w...you're better off with two 600w..Try covering a plant outside every other day against one that isn't...which is going to produce more?


----------



## leafminer (Mar 5, 2010)

:yeahthat: :farm:


----------

